# Best 100' hose?



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Need a new hose for the back of the house to reach the far flower beds. I bought a cheap "commercial duty" one from HD last year and it's garbage.

I have two 50' craftsman rubbers that are great, one of which I've had for 6 years and still going strong. I think they may be a bit heavy in a 100' length though.

What do you guys suggest?


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Neverkink-PRO-3-4-in-Dia-x-100-ft-Commercial-Duty-Water-Hose-9844-100/204839184

I have had this hose for a few years and am very satisfied with it. I leave it outside all winter (even zero degrees) no problem. I don't believe most of the negative reviews at the Home Depot site. They don't match my experience at all.

However, I wish it had brass fitting, not aluminum. Otherwise this hose is truly very heavy duty and will last for many year IMO.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Eley Polyurethane Hoses are very nice.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

https://www.rrproducts.com/Underhill-Ultramax-Blue-Hose-1inch-x-100'-product45054


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

I just bought a 100' Zero G a few weeks back and it has been great not lugging the heavy old hose around. Seems pretty durable, but time will tell.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I had 2 50' rubber ones (5/8") that I recently replaced with 1 100' Eley poly. Frankly, I should have gotten 100' of rubber. I'm already fighting with the Eley poly one. It fights like a girl.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

osuturfman said:


> https://www.rrproducts.com/Underhill-Ultramax-Blue-Hose-1inch-x-100'-product45054


I second the Underhill


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> Eley Polyurethane Hoses are very nice.


+1 They are almost impossible to kink and are fairly lightweight. They can "fight" you a little bit but not too bad. I have (2) 75' Eley Poly hoses and have had them for a few years now without any issue and I leave them outside all year long :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> osuturfman said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.rrproducts.com/Underhill-Ultramax-Blue-Hose-1inch-x-100'-product45054
> ...


+2, the OP mentioned weight as a concern, but I use a 3/4" Underhill Ultramax Blue on my Eley Hose Reel Cart.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Underhill is the best for sure.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Those Craftsman rubber hoses will roll right off that Eley like nothing! I've got 125' hooked up. No problem.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have never seen the options mentioned here, Eley and Underhill.

Probably just more things I need to look into and learn more about!

I usually use these hoses I buy when they go on sale @ Northern Tool:



On sale the 3/4" x 100 ft. hose costs $48 plus tax.

Very sturdy hoses, last me a long time. But they are heavy and they take a while to wind up. I only use them when I have to.

Otherwise, for routine hose stuff, I use a 5/8" x 50 ft. hose that is easy to drag around and I rarely even wind it up, I use it so often....

Here's last year's hose - I usually buy one a year so that I have a good hose when I need one, and rotate the old ones to my front yard. The ones in the front yard can get stolen by the losers who steal, so I put the old ones out and keep the better ones out of sight. My everyday cheaper beater hose is next to it.



I usually just coil my hoses up. My fire fighter buddies would get on me too hard if I used a hose reel. Especially the Arson Police guys...they train hard.

I just pull the hose and loop it in arms length coils. Works okay for me. Plus it does give you a little workout, which never hurts (okay, maybe a little, so I just try and man up).


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Wow, just saw Home Depot charges $72 for the same exact hose I just bought at Northern Tool for $48.

Reminds me of that old Fifties song: "My momma told me you better shop around...!"


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Dang, you boys are serious about those garden hoses. If I bought hoses that spendy I would have to lock them up at night...!

I have a 50' Craftsman rubber hose I use for my pressure washer. It is fairly light and I don't use it often. I bet it is going on twenty years now. Not made in China, I think....


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I usually use these hoses I buy when they go on sale @ Northern Tool:
> 
> 
> On sale the 3/4" x 100 ft. hose costs $48 plus tax.


Do you notice much of a flow rate difference with this 100' 3/4" vs. your 5/8" ones?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

TommyTester said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > I usually use these hoses I buy when they go on sale @ Northern Tool:
> ...


Actually, it does make a big difference in both how much water you can put down (how fast you fill a galvanized washtub, which is where I soak my grill grates to get the BBQ sauce loosened up, for instance) and how much pressure you can build up in the hose (how far and how hard it will spray).

I use those brass jet "sweeper nozzles"
a lot to blast my grill grates, clean the concrete, and wash the mower deck off. The 3/4" hose delivers a much stronger jet stream, and it actually can be a little too strong sometimes.

Plus the longer the hose the more the pressure can drop, so the larger inner diameter helps with pressure drop.

Our municipality runs very high water pressure in my subdivision. I actually have no issues with water pressure....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have coupled two 100' hoses together to blast away fire ant mounds in my flower beds, so having the 3/4" hoses helps when you run a long length of hoses out....


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

I am using the Gilmour 3/4 inch Pro Golf Course 100' hose. Not light by any means, minor kinking when cold but great flow. Puts out 12-13 GPM at 70-75 PSI.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Wow thank for all the great responses, you guys are the best. Seems like this particular gets more love from the warm-season guys than my cool season crew. I imagine there is a joke there too.

@TommyTester @Mightyquinn what do you guys mean by the hose fights you? Like when you're rolling it up it has a mind of its own?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I think they mean it is like this:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5vT3GOc9Zgo


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I think they mean it is like this:


That's exactly what I was visualizing.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Wow thank for all the great responses, you guys are the best. Seems like this particular gets more love from the warm-season guys than my cool season crew. I imagine there is a joke there too.
> 
> @TommyTester @Mightyquinn what do you guys mean by the hose fights you? Like when you're rolling it up it has a mind of its own?


It likes to stay coiled up to a certain extent but it's fairly easy to uncoil it. I will say that I have never had it kink on me, you almost have to force it to kink. The poly hose dose have a "sticky" feel to it when it's dry so when rolling it up back on the reel it makes it a lot faster if the hose is wet and there is less friction on your hand as you are guiding it back on. I hope what I said makes sense


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I 4th the Underhill Blue Ultra 3/4". It's slightly heavy, but works awesome and I'll never own anything different. You can feel the difference between it and any Big Box junk immediately.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I think they mean it is like this:


Nailed it! :lol:


----------



## maynard9089 (Apr 11, 2019)

I have never used the Underhill hose but I am going to buy one now to check it out. I do swear by Elay products though and we have several that are over 10 years old that we use at home and in our nursery. We have never had to replace one and they all look as good as new despite being in the elements all day for years.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

We use Flexzilla hoses at the animal rescue I volunteer at. Very lightweight and the hose itself is strong. The connectors seem a little weak and eventually break off but are easily replaced. These hoses are very flexible and rarely kink but the weight is the big selling point.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

I bought some of those black really nice hoses from home depot a couple years ago. They used to never crimp and cutoff flow, but after sitting outside in the sun for two years the rubber has now become soft enough that they will crimp up when dragging them around the yard.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I think I'm going to go with the Eley hose as it's half the weight of the underhill. I'm likely going to buy the rolling cart as well, and I'm currently trying to guess at the level of frustration the wife will experience when I spend near $500 to make watering of the beds in the backyard more enjoyable.

@Ware do you have the single or double wheel cart? thoughts on either?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> I think I'm going to go with the Eley hose as it's half the weight of the underhill. I'm likely going to buy the rolling cart as well, and I'm currently trying to guess at the level of frustration the wife will experience when I spend near $500 to make watering of the beds in the backyard more enjoyable.
> 
> Ware do you have the single or double wheel cart? thoughts on either?


I think you will be happy with the Eley reel/hose. They aren't cheap, but they make quality stuff.

I went with the 2-wheel cart because I don't mind tipping it to roll it around. The 4-wheel might be slightly more stable when reeling the hose in or out (4 points of contact instead of 3), but you'd still have to tip it to make turns.

I would probably start with the standard 2-wheel cart and see how you like it. You can always add the 4-wheel kit to it at a later date.


----------



## SullyCT79 (May 14, 2018)

RayTL said:


> I just bought a 100' Zero G a few weeks back and it has been great not lugging the heavy old hose around. Seems pretty durable, but time will tell.


I second the Zero G hoses. I have 2 100' hoses on my hose reel for the back. So far so good.


----------



## maynard9089 (Apr 11, 2019)

I have no experience with the Elay carts. All of our reels are the aluminum post mounts with the exception of our first one which is wall mounted. I ordered the 2 wheel cart with the larger capacity over the weekend and I am expecting it today or tomorrow. I too was unsure if I should order the 2 or 4 wheel version but as someone else suggested I knew I could add the second set of wheels later if I found I needed them.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

@Jconnelly6b how do you like the 100 foot Eley hose? Any regrets?


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I would consider 4 25' hoses. If one gets trashed you are not making repairs, just replace the hose. . . . .if only I had listened to met own advice.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@raymond I decided against it to force myself to use the water from our rain barrel. I may pull the trigger on one next year.


----------

